# Desktop friert ein, failsafe und sax gehen nicht



## Lamsam (13. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Linux-Maniacs! 

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten einen neuen Rechenknecht gekauft und wollte Linux installieren. Aber ich habe seitdem SuseLinux 9.2, 9.3 und 10.0, sowie eine Ubuntu-Distribution versucht zu installieren. 
Die Installation läuft auch immer wunderbar. Wenn ich dann Linux starten möchte, schaltet mein Monitor nach der Anmeldung beim Wechsel auf den Desktop bei Suse 9.2 und 9.3 sowie Ubuntu ab und ich erhalte die Meldung "out of range" oder Maus, Tastatur und Bildschirm frieren ein und nix geht mehr. Habe die Installation von Suse9.2, 9.3 und Ubuntu schon mit VESA-Einstellung, meinem richtigen Monitor als Einstellung und jetzt auch mit einer TFT-Einstellung probiert. Hat alles nicht geklappt. Ergebnis ist immer "out of range" gewesen. 


Bei dem kürzlich installierten Suse 10.0 OSS sehe ich nach dem LogIn Teile des Desktops sowie Teile des Panels (allerdings in einem bunten Rauschmuster...), der Rest bleibt schwarz und fast sofort frieren auch hier Monitor, Maus und Tastatur ein. D.h. nur der Resetbutton kann den Neustart bewirken.. Der Desktop wird übrigens mit 102Hz angezeigt...ungesund für den Monitor
Habe mir jetzt von nem Bekannten die gekaufte Suse 10.0 besorgt (bisher 10.0 OSS) und installiert. Bei der Installation konnte Linux aber meinen Monitor nicht erkennen ("unbekannt"). Habe ich aber erst einmal so beibehalten. Graphikkarte wird weiterhin richtig erkannt. 
Jetzt ist mit der Frequenz alles OK (65Hz), aber der Desktop friert nach dem Linuxstart immer noch ein. 

SAX2 hilft mir auch nicht weiter. Denn ich habe das Problem, dass der Desktop auch bei sax2 einfriert. starte ich yast und möchte die Monitor- und Graphikeinstellungen ändern, so wechelt Linux ja zu sax2 und ich komme wieder nicht weiter. 

Starte ich die Failsafemodus, hört der Bootvorgang bei allen Linux-Distributionen und Versionen mittendrin auf, und zwar bei der Zeile 
PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus00) 

Interessanterweise wird der Monitor außer bei SUSE10.0 (bei Installation auf 60Hz eingestellt) bei sax2 bzw yast mit 102,9Hz angesteuert, wenn ich Linux regulär starte mit 174,3Hz. Auch Aus- und erneutes Anschalten des Monitors ändert nichts, obwohl dann ja eigentlich die Frequenzen mit dem X-Server neu ausgehandelt werden (hab ich in einem Forum gelesen…). Bei 10.0 ist die Frequenz wie gesagt erst einmal O.K. (65Hz), aber der Desktop friert immer noch ein. 

Zufällig hatte ich aber einmal beim linuxbooten die Lautsprecher an. Anscheinend schmiert nicht alles ab, da ich eine Startmelodie hören konnte. 

Deshalb musste ich bis jetzt wieder mit dem schmutzigen Fenster-Mist (MS) arbeiten... 

Es wird zwar überall empfohlen, die ATI-Treiber zu installieren, aber dazu müsste Linux ja erst einmal laufen, denn im Textmodus (init3) habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich an die Treiber rankommmme, bzw. die installieren soll. 

Ich finde zwar viele Threats mit ähnlichen Problemen, aber scheinbar* hat niemand genau das gleiche Problem*. Den Failsafe Modus bekommen wohl alle ans Laufen außer mir...
Da ich mich gerade erst mit Linux anfreunde, verstehe ich jedoch das meiste nicht, bzw. weiss nicht, wie ich die Vorschläge umsetzen soll... 


Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe, 

Carsten 


Zur Erläuterung mein Rechner: 
Mainboard: MBA Asus A8NE, Sockel 939, NForce4 
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3000 S939 Tray "venice" 
RAM: 2* 512Mb DDR400 Kingston CL3.0 KVR400x 
HD: Samsung 160GB 
Grafik: 128MB ASUS ATI Radeon AX600Pro PCI-E 
Monitor: Fujitsu-Siemens C993 (wird nie erkannt!)


----------



## thooomy (13. Dezember 2005)

Is tjetzt ne rein Vermutung, aber diese Sachen klingen ja irgendwie nach einer defekten Grafikkarte (kaputter RAM auf der Karte?) - allerdings ist es in dem Fall sehr seltsam das Windows dann geht...

Möglicherwiese solltest du es dennoch mal mit einer anderen versuchen...


----------

